# Kansas Honey Producers Association



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The next meeting is coming up soon! Guesthouse Inn at Emporia, Ks. is the site of our fall 2009 meeting. Oct. 16 & 17, 2009 Keynote speaker- Clint Walker of Walker Apiaries of Texas. Call 620-341-9199 for reservations @ $59/night. Go to www.kansashoneyproducers.org for more information.


----------

